# Remington Ammo



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I bought a box of Remington Golden Saber .45, 230 grain, Brass Jacketed Hollow Pt. I am just wanting to know where does this ammom rank as far as quality. Is it good enough to trust in my Carry gun? I am currently using Speer GoldDot 45 auto+p 200 grain...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard good stuff about them - I think its worth carrying.

I believe there is a bonded and non bonded version, however. The bonded is supposed to be bestter because the bullet sometimes seperates into 2 pieces if not bonded. If it doesn't say "bonded" on the box, it isn't. But, even the non bonded is nice.

I always stuck with the SXT Ranger because I tested the gun w/ it, and I always had extra rounds on hand. If I wanted to try something new, I'd have to buy an extra box just to try. So, I always just stuck w/ the same round.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The ammo is good,just run enough of it thru your pistol to make sure they are reliable together,some guns just dont like some ammo.....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

As for the "what to use" in my home defense/carry gun. Someone else’s favorite may or may not function in your gun or in your magazines. No matter what brand you pick, buy several boxes and SHOOT it. Make sure the ammo works in YOUR gun and in all the magazines you use in that gun. If it shoots, functions and cycles in your gun that may be the round for you.


----------

